# Pile d'un Powermac G5



## bobby111 (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Ayant actuellement un pb de démarrage avec mon powermac G5, je me pose la question suivante: une pile morte peut elle empêcher le démarrage?

Merci de la réponse


----------



## bobby111 (23 Mars 2011)

ça y est j'ai ma réponse, pile recue et changée aujourd'hui et le mac ne démarre toujours pas... exaspéré, je passe un coup de sèche cheveux dans la machine et là, miracle, il boote!Si ça peut aider certains...


----------

